# Green Tree Python Eggs!!!



## xchondrox (Mar 31, 2008)

My little girl is hopefully gonna be a momma!  

The first pic was taken at 5:30am, she was just about done laying. The second was taken tonight at 5pm. The last pic was taken a week ago.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks great, I hope they all hatch out for you!!!


----------



## BishopiMaster (Mar 31, 2008)

oh boy more little devilish snakes, i have heard nasty things about emerald tree boas, thats what they look to be, but im no snakenut. have you had the opportunity to get to know that snake?


----------



## xchondrox (Mar 31, 2008)

She's very calm for a gtp I can free handle her once shes out of the cage. The male that sired this clutch would very much like to tear a chunk out of me! I could see most of the clutch this morning and didnt see any slugs. I counted 10 and it looked like there were 1 or two hiding beneath her plus afew still left to come, so i figure the clutch size around 12 or so.


----------



## 2bears (Mar 31, 2008)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations !
Thats a great picture and good luck with the Eggs.:clap: 
Twobears


----------



## DITB (Mar 31, 2008)

awesome snake! hope the eggs and neonates do good for you


----------



## ChondroGirl (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!  She is absolutely beautiful, and I know her little ones will be, too!  Looks like she had a good size clutch.


----------



## LittleCricket (Apr 1, 2008)

congrats Chondro!!!!! Hope to see some cool pics of the little ones!!!!


----------



## Nich (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats very nice! Any pics or info on the mating/cooling/ect.?


----------



## Rich65 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Boas??*



BishopiMaster said:


> oh boy more little devilish snakes, i have heard nasty things about emerald tree boas, thats what they look to be, but im no snakenut. have you had the opportunity to get to know that snake?


First clue is boas don't lay eggs! most arboreal snakes have attitude, one reason some of us like em!!! Can you really get to know a snake??


----------



## Brian F. (Apr 2, 2008)

Great pics.  Were you able to get a count on how many eggs she laid?  Keep us posted on how many hatch out.  Good luck!


----------



## Schlyne (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## xchondrox (Apr 3, 2008)

When I saw her laying Mon morning I could visibely see 8 that had been laid, it also appeared that her coils were hiding 1or2, plus you can see in the first pic that it looks like she still had 2 in her. So Im figuring 8-12, not to bad for a first clutch and this girl is pretty small to! Aslong as one baby hatches I'll be happy, hoping for afew red ones! 

I didnt really do anything to different for cooling them, just put a timer on my helix so it would shut off the heat from 6pm-6am. They dipped down into the low 70's-high60's at night for afew months. The male was kept with the female during this time but was removed a month ago so he could get afew meals down, he was starting to look alittle skinny. I warmed the temps back up to normal range and woke up one morning about a month later to find a nice little pile   I missed her ovulation and up until a week before egglaying I thought that she was developing egg follicles (happens before ovulation/egglaying), Thats one thing with these guys they can always surprise you!  Sometimes its a welcome surprise!

This is a pic of the Sire:


----------



## DrJ (Apr 3, 2008)

This is absolutely fascinating!  Congratulations!  How large is your female?  How old is she?  I'm just curious as you mentioned she was on the small side.  I'm giving mine a few years before any attempted breedings.  My largest female is nearing 500grams, but I'm still going to give her another year or two.  I'm going to wait and see how big she gets, as I hear it's best to wait untill they're 800grams.  I wouldn't doubt she gets there in the next two years, she's a good eater!  Haha!  Anyway, you're female is very pretty.  I just love her coloration!  

Congrats, again!  I can't wait to see pictures of the babies!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice job, congrats!
Is the dam an Aru?  Nice white!
Sire looks designer.


----------



## xchondrox (Apr 4, 2008)

The female is a F1 Cb Aru, she's around 5years and at 4.5ft or so. She eats small rats two at a time. Aru's can get pretty big for GTP's from what I've read, I'd guess she's around 900grams although i dont have a gram scale. The male is some what of a designer mutt, hes a 3yr old Mack/Maxwell X Wood stock cross that was produced by a friend. He's currently going back thru his records to see if we can get some pics or more info on his parents/grandparents. 

Almost 1week down, 6 more to go:wall: 

Thanks to all those that have posted so far, I'll keep you all updated on the progress of this clutch! 

 Weeeeee....


----------



## DrJ (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow.  Your female is easily the prettiest Aru I've ever seen!  Most don't have that much white or vivid blue.  I was guessing a really good designer on both.  I remember you had put them in the classifieds a while back.  I bet you're glad you didn't sell them now that you have eggs!  You did good in deciding to keep them.   Thanks for the age and estimated weight on your female.  I have a baby emerald girl, and it'll be another 5.5 to 6.5 years before she'll be able to breed.  Talk about a long wait!  Haha!  

The six weeks will fly by.  I am rather anxious myself...and these aren't even mine!  I just want to see the kids.    Are you going to pull the eggs and do artificial incubation after awhile, or let your female do the maternal incubation for the entire period?  I hear you get better results from maternal incubation, but I get worried about the female not eating for so long.  But, on the other hand I wonder how defensive the female would be to pulling the eggs?  Has your female been on the cranky side of things lately?  I believe pythons are the only snakes that engage in maternal incubation, which would lead me to beleive that they would be protective of their eggs, much like other animals that care for their young.  All of my pythons are too young to breed, so I wouldn't be able to answer this question myself.  I am curious though, as most all other snakes pretty much abandone their young...which pythons do too, at hatching time.  

Thanks again!


----------



## xchondrox (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes i am definately glad that I didnt sell them, I would've been bashing my head on the wall for a month! Your emerald must be a sporadic eater huh? I raised 2.3 neonate basins for abou 9 months or so and heard that basins will have reached breeding size by 3-4yrs. Wish i still had them 

Im going to let her maternally incubate them and see how it goes, I have a nice incubator on stand by just in case. Aslong as she appears healthy and the eggs smell good I'll just leave her be. Believe me Im not looking forward to removing the eggs, she's normally very mellow but now is a different story!

Some elapids maternally incubate/guard the nest aswell, the care of the neonates is pretty much non existant after hatching.


----------



## verry_sweet (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the pics I haven’t seen anything like it before.  :clap: Congrats!!! Can’t wait to see pics off the little tinny ones.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Apr 5, 2008)

xchondrox said:


> I raised 2.3 neonate basins for abou 9 months or so and heard that basins will have reached breeding size by 3-4yrs. Wish i still had them


Not true.  You might be able to get a male basin breeding in 3-4 years if you really push it.  It takes a well regimented basin about 5 years to mature.  Emeralds do everything slowly.


----------



## xchondrox (Apr 9, 2008)

Well i did a visual egg check today. Which involved pulling up afew coils to check for fungus/mold growth and slugs. Saw a shriveled slug on the side of the clutch, I had to get that out of there. So I thru a towel over her grabbed her head then removed the slug, I picked up the female and the egg ball to look at those on the bottom and there was another slug laying beneath her and the good eggs smashed into the moss. So the bad news is 2 of the eggs didnt get fertilized and were slugs, the good news is they weren't able to ruin the entire clutch and that I still have 10-11 left. I had to take a very quick count as I had a pissed of momma in my hands that was not having any of it. She already forgot about it though and is happily coiled back up around her eggs now.  

38 more days to go:wall:


----------

